# Help getting info on a wood stove insert



## Terrell (Dec 2, 2012)

Hello everybody I am new to the forum but have been reading a lot of the info posted here.  I was wondering if anyone can tell me anything about the fireplace insert we have.  The side plate says it is a brand name Forester??? Maybe ( it is really hard to read) and the front plate says "the performer"  but I cant seem to find out anything about them via google.  I do know it has a blower and heats up our house very well.  Any info would be appreciated. 

Also the insert used to be all black with brass knobs if that helps.








Thanks,

Terrell


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 2, 2012)

What are you looking to find out?


----------



## Terrell (Dec 2, 2012)

Well I guess just anything.   Is it an EPA stove or not, what kind of efficiency should it have, if something breaks on it where could I look for replacement parts, or is there anything I should know about it to make it more efficient.  Maybe even what kind of lifespan I am looking at to know when I should start saving for a replacement.

Thanks


----------



## coaly (Dec 2, 2012)

Here's the freestanding Forester stove from my 'Fisher Clone' file. Same draft caps as yours. Many mfg. went out of business in 1988 due to stricter emission standards. Is there a readable date on the tag?


----------



## Terrell (Dec 2, 2012)

Unfortunately not.  some moron painted the whole thing when it was first bought at the direction of his wife.  If he had any sense at all he would have taped it off first.


----------



## Heatsource (Dec 3, 2012)

Buck made some models like that, does it have a CAT?


----------



## Terrell (Dec 3, 2012)

What is a CAT?


----------



## Terrell (Dec 4, 2012)

Alright, after more research and learning that a CAT  is a Catalyst I now know that it does not have a CAT.  It is just a simple insert with a fairly small firebox, a blower, and air chambers on the top and sides.


----------

